# Purchased SIG P226 (SIG Recertified)



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

I picked up another SIG at my local gun show yesterday. I got a SIG P226 recertified in .40 with 2 magazines and lock for $600 out the door plus paid $50 for 2 additional magazines

The gun looks pretty much new, no holster wear or scratches. It does NOT have night sites, and the contrast sites appear to be off. The gun is consistently shooting tight groups about 8" left of bulls eye when aiming at bullseye. I have a SIG SP2022 .40 with Night Sites that I have no issues consistently shooting tight groups at the same distance so that is why I feel the sites are off on this P226. Also, when I spoke with SIG Custom shop they told me they check the gun, replace all springs and lube and clean when re-certifying guns but do not touch or check the sites.

I just called SIG to have them install night sites on my gun and they informed me their SIG Custom shop is running a special this week.

1. Hone and polish critical surfaces to lighten and smooth both the double-action and single-action trigger
2. Feed Ramp Polish
3. Barrel Re-Crowned to an 11 degree target crown
4. Free VIP Round Trip Shipping (Overnight shipping to SIG and 2nd Day Air back to Customer)
5. Additional 30% off any other SIG Custom Shop services if you want something else done

*Special Price this week: $189.95*

I also added the SIG Night Sites installation
Regular Price $119.95 - 30% discount from above special = $89.00 (I can't even buy Trijicon night sites for this price, let alone installed!!)

*Total Cost for all of the above including shipping: $278.95*

Regular pricing from SIG Custom shop for all of the above work: *$434.80*

If you are familiar with the SIG Custom Shop pricing you will know this is one heck of a deal. I am shipping my gun to them tomorrow and they said I will have it back in my hands in less than 2.5 weeks.

I also ordered the Hogue Rubber Grip w/Finger Grooves for it. I wasn't happy about the site issues with my new SIG but am very excited to get my P226 back after all the above work is done.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, I betcha that trigger is gonna be sweet. Sigs are known for their great triggers right out of the box.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great price and you should be a very happy camper when you get it back......JJ


----------



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

I hear you, I love the "stock" trigger on my SP2022.  I was only sending the P226 to SIG Custom shop to get Night Sites put on but couldn't turn down the other work once she told me about the special running this week. I only paid $600 OTD for the gun so I said what the hell and told them to do the work.

The only thing I'm hung up on right now is getting a SRT (Short Reset Trigger). I hear once you use one you are in love but don't know if I want to spend any more money on this gun but will get 30% off the price of $99.99 if I get it done now. I just emailed me SIG rep to see if they will give me any special pricing on the SRT upgrade since they are doing all the other work already.

Thoughts?? Is the SRT a must have?


----------



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

Well SIG gave me a deal of $63.95 for the Short Reset Trigger so I added that as well. Dropped my P226 off at Fedex this afternoon with Overnight Air shipping to SIG. Hope I have it back by the end of next week as my birthday is next Wednesday. This is an early present to myself! With my wife's blessing of course. haha


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

That will be a fine pistol and you'll love it. My own P226 is off at CCR for a bit of refreshing now, and I'm really looking forward to getting it back.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on a fine puchase. Sorry to hear about your troubles, but Sig does stand behind their products. Check out the E2 conversion. I've been through all kinds of grips, but I love my 226 with the E2 installed. It's still a classic, but with a 21st century touch. Absolute perfection, I think.


----------



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

Well its been a long wait (3.5 weeks) but my P226 is being delivered to me today from SIG Custom shop.

Can't wait to get to the range and test it out. Will try to get there today or tomorrow and post back my feedback/thoughts.

Sent from my Sprint HTC EVO 4G


----------



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

Sig tested the gun with Blazer brass 180g FMJ after completing all the work and included the target they used at 15 yards in the box (see below). I went to the range today and shot 100 rounds of Federal 180g FMJ at 15 yards and 25 yards. Im not the best shot but damn this gun is accurate and smooth and gotta love the short reset trigger for accurate, quick follow up shots. I am very pleased with the work SIG custom shop performed and would do it again. Im currently in the market for a SIG P239 and will send that to SIG custom shop as well for the action enhancement package and SRT.

*SIG Custom Shop Test - Blazer Brass 180g FMJ - 15 Yards*










*Range 9/19/12 - Federal 180g FMJ - 15 Yards*




























*Range 9/19/12 - Federal 180g FMJ - 25 Yards*


----------



## ozy (Sep 28, 2012)

that's some nice shooting..... congrats.. sounds like you had gotten a very nice pistols. 
the srt is absolutely terrifc and allows double -taps at ease.

do you happen to know if the sig custom shop special is still in effect?


----------



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

ozy said:


> that's some nice shooting..... congrats.. sounds like you had gotten a very nice pistols.
> the srt is absolutely terrifc and allows double -taps at ease.
> 
> do you happen to know if the sig custom shop special is still in effect?


Yea, pistol is awesome and Sig custom shop rated it as like new, excellent condition on the return invoice after the custom work.

The SRT trigger and action enhancement package are awesome. Singled and double action trigger pulls are so smooth.

I don't know if the custom shop special is still running but I hope so because I plan to pick up a SIG P239 this weekend and want to send it in for the same work.

Just call them and ask for their specials, that's what I did.


----------

